# Batch resave - what does it do to your existing projects?



## EugenioBruno (May 28, 2019)

Hi!

I'm trying to understand how batch resave works. Let's say I have a big project I've worked on. I then decide to batch resave the libraries I have used on that project.

1. will that project still work?
2. will that project benefit from the speedup that batch resave provides, or will that only happen in new projects?

Thanks,
Eugenio


----------



## angeruroth (May 28, 2019)

Afaik:
1. Yes.
2. All your projects.


----------

